# Shroom thread



## quinn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not sure ifin it's been done before or not.I'd like to see some shrooms from all over.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 14, 2009)

Good shots.  I needed to spend some time shooting em this year, but got carried away looking for deer.  

Hoss


----------



## JasonF (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats a really cool looking shroom Quinn!!
I'll have to see if I can find any in the cow pasture by the house.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 14, 2009)

BOWHUNTER! will be along shortly, but he's probably ate them already


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Thats a really cool looking shroom Quinn!!
> I'll have to see if I can find any in the cow pasture by the house.



Ifin u need some help just shoot me a PM.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool shrooms Quinn!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, maybe just a few.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 14, 2009)

I told Ya!!!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 14, 2009)

Those last ones got my mouth watering Bowhunter.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a few more.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 14, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Those last ones got my mouth watering Bowhunter.
> 
> Hoss



It won't be long..


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2009)

one more


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 15, 2009)

these were from last fall.  great images yall !!!


----------



## Smokey (Dec 15, 2009)

Already posted it but ya asked for mushrooms


----------



## quinn (Dec 15, 2009)

That's a nice one smokey.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool shroom shots everyone! I'll have to look through my files & see what I can find.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's some shrooms that followed me home  Not much of a photo, but an excellent few days of eatin'.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 15, 2009)

You Guys are smokin on the shroom shots.....


----------



## Hoss (Dec 15, 2009)

NCHillbilly, you're hurting me with those shots.

Hoss


----------



## mgdisco (Dec 16, 2009)

quinn said:


> I'm not sure ifin it's been done before or not.I'd like to see some shrooms from all over.



very pleasing Bokeh in these shots


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 16, 2009)

Quinn, those first shots look like the top of one of my banana puddings all toasted!!!!
I love the morels!!!!!!!!!!
I've got several shots taken recently while hunting I'll find them!!!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 16, 2009)

I found a few more.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2009)

*Posted these before*

but this is all I have.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of 'shrooms and fungii I've taken over the past 2 months when out deer or hog hunting. I've never seen as large of mushroom as the first few pictures posted here!!! It was awesome to see, taken on a hunt at HorseCreek WMA. The first 8 pictures are from HorseCreek WMA, the last 3 came from a hunt on a private lease in Morgan County, really neat looking fungii, it glowed in the dark!!!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice Crickett.Is that deer poop in the third picture?
Dang Tngirl those are some huge shrooms.There's not to many mushrooms you can get a plant's shadow on.Nice captures.


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres a few....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2009)

quinn said:


> Very nice Crickett.Is that deer poop in the third picture?Dang Tngirl those are some huge shrooms.There's not to many mushrooms you can get a plant's shadow on.Nice captures.



LOL....Nope they're acorns.


----------

